# Deep Six vs. STANDARD



## MS_DEER_HUNTER (May 23, 2008)

Can someone tell me the difference in the std insetrs and the deep 6 I have read about , 

What are the benefits ?


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

The deep 6 are for use with the small diameter Easton injexions. They take a special deep 6 broadhead/point that has different threads than a standard point or broadhead. 

The benefit with this system is that is ultra small diameter for better resistance to winddrift and better penetration.


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

of course every one wants them arrows but who could afford them.


----------



## Pigsticker64 (Oct 29, 2010)

Easton Injexions, I did not put the "deep six" inserts in mine. I put the Victor Vap inserts, that way you can still use regular broad heads and field points.


----------

